# Fox hunt



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I loved the photos, and so appreciate you sharing them. In my teens, I rode the fox hunt at the Myopia Hunt club, and in my twenties, the school i Indiana at which I taught did the whole 9 yard with the eggs benedict breakfast, hounds and jumping horses without the acutal fox (scent trail). It is such a grand sport with so many rules for good manners- who may pass whom, and who must stay behind.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks Ljilly. 
This was also a scent trail. The real fox hunt is forbidden in the Netherlands.
My colleagues horse became a red ribbon in his tail because he kicked another rider of his horse. (double leg fracture):doh:


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Cool! I am pleased they have found ways to continue the tradition in a kind way. Dogs and horses, I think they are the two most amazing animals. What a great way to spend the day.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Great series rik. Thanks for sharing these. I especially like "The dogs" and what you did with post, and "My colleague and her horse". Great shots.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Rik I misses the double leg fracture. That sounds terrifying! My horse Charleston always put up a prancy dancy temper tantrum about staying behind as he liked to be upfront. Quite a wild ride .


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fabulous pictures, what a wonderful experience and opportunity it must have been for you to see and photograph this Fox Hunt.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Fabulous pictures, what a wonderful experience and opportunity it must have been for you to see and photograph this Fox Hunt.


Thank you, it was a great experience. Totally new for me.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

love the pics Rik !! although I don't condone fox hunting or any other blood sport


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

davebeech said:


> love the pics Rik !! although I don't condone fox hunting or any other blood sport


Thanks Dave, It was not the traditional fox hunt. It's since a few years forbidden in The Netherlands. 
Actually it is a trail hunt. (Not a real fox)


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow~ Wonderful photos Rik!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

First I thought they were great pictures. My husband was asked to take pictures at a hunt test once. It was fun since we have never done one before and didn't know what to expect. Fox hunt would be exciting as the colors are all so vibrant. Thanks for sharing.


----------

